# Used outboards 200 and up



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Have a few more used outboards for sale that have been traded in on re powers. 1999-2012s will all be Mercs efi or optis


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Sold


----------



## gilberto1 (Apr 22, 2021)

paragod said:


> Have a few more used outboards for sale that have been traded in on re powers. 1999-2012s will all be Mercs efi or optis


i need a 150hp 4 stroke 20 inch or higher mine needs connecting rod and bearings.


----------



## bobbrown0311 (Sep 11, 2014)

looking for a tiller 9.9 0r 15


----------

